# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Sprucing up a steel patio

## Salem

Hi, my gut feel is I already know the answer to this one but It'd be good to get some feedback on the matter. We currently have a 10x8m steel patio. It's had its day and requires new sheeting. The layout also feels somewhat enclosed as the previous owner built an enclosed flyscreened area half that size. Its nice but it does not have the open feeling we're after and boxes in our furniture. I've been looking to either a) re-use what we have or b) order a kit from stratco or similar. 
What I'm curious to understand is if it would be feasible for me to sheet underneath the patio on the current steel structure or a new kit patio. My goal is to insulate and to sheet the underneeth with plasterboard or similar to give it an alfresco type feel with downlights and ceiling fans etc. I have no problems doing this but I suspect that the weight of the gyprock itself or cement sheets might be something I've not factored in. Has anyone ever achieved anything similar boxing in the steel patio posts and beams and any recommendations they can offer. If this doesn't pan out I'll start looking into timber and span tables etc.  
thanks

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Photos would help us help you...

----------

